# Ipod nano 8gb dans l'eau..



## paulkill5 (9 Février 2009)

Cela fait 3semaines ma mère a laver mon ipod nano dans la laveuse ( je l'avais oublier dans mes poches)

je l'Avais sècher avec une méthode éficasse

dans un bole avec du riz,dans un endroit chaud (le riz enleve l'humiditer)

apres sa allais bien depuis 5jours


écran TRÈS ILLUMINER, meme apres avoir baisser la luminositer (je voit quand meme mais ces tres 'iluminer'

quand j'écoute une chansson le ipod ne se met plus en 'veille' meme si je met le lock

donc la batterie s'épuise vite

tout marche sauf l'écran trop de lumiere et la mise en veille quand j'écoute une musique


comment règler ca?

j'habite au quebec et ma mere la acheter au USA (état-unis)



merci


----------



## DeepDark (9 Février 2009)

Salut 

A mon avis c'est trop tard, et tu ne peux pas faire marcher le SAV...


----------

